# UK passport for and south African child



## andrewglen (Oct 14, 2008)

i have a step daughter she was born in south Africa but moved here at 9 months old, she is now 11 years old.

i have married her mum who has a British passport.and we have 2 other kidsas well. we need to get a British passport for are daughter. what do we have to do and what will the costs be. 

if anyone knows please help thanks


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

andrewglen said:


> i have a step daughter she was born in south Africa but moved here at 9 months old, she is now 11 years old.
> 
> i have married her mum who has a British passport.and we have 2 other kidsas well. we need to get a British passport for are daughter. what do we have to do and what will the costs be.
> 
> if anyone knows please help thanks


Did her mum get citizenship because she lives here? I was born in South Africa but got British Citizenship through my dad who was born in the UK. I went to the British Embassy to get my passport. I had to show them his birth certificate to prove that I was eligible for a British Passport. I can't remember the cost as it was so long ago and in SA. But I'd contact the British Embassy.


----------

